# Help on removing glue



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Went out to show my wife her painting in the new frame, and discovered a glue drip on the surface of the oil painting. Just standard titebond. Any suggestions on how to remove it. :crying:

She can repair any oil paint that comes off. She liked the frame, it's Cherry with a surround of purpleheart between frame and painting. But gotta get that drip removed.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had success using a hair dryer. If nothing else, call the 800 # on the bottle, those guys will be able to tell you exactly what to do, I betcha.

Now that I think on it a bit more, if there is a finish or something under the glue, might be able to pop it off with a knife. That has worked for me also, but something nice like one of your frames, I'd call the 800 # before I tried that. 

I love the 800 #s, you can learn all sorts of things when you call. Have learned a lot about JB Weld too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the oil was thick enough it should prevent the glue from getting in the weave of the canvass and oil and water based wood glue should be incompatible with each other. Have you tried popping it off?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Theo and Charles. Haven't tried anything yet. Will call the 800 number today. There's no finish on the painting so the glue is in direct contact with the oil paint. Hopefully that kept the glue out of the canvas. I did order a product called De Glue Goo which was formulated for this purpose. It will arrive next week.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A common problem. Look forward to the outcome.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Titebond II softens with steam and hot water. Maybe you could try steaming it.

Charley


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

What ever you do I would try several tests first. There has got to be a way.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bob, good idea. I'll try a poor painting first.


----------

